# 921's Recalled?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

When I spoke to VSSLL.com this past Friday, they told me that all 921's produced but not distributed and sold at this time were being recalled by DISH. (Most likely due to major software/hardware problems?). Can anyone back-up this claim and shed more light on what's really going on? I was hoping to get my 921 in time for the Super-Bowl but now that seems unlikely.....BUMMER! (well, at least I still have my 6000).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It could be a possible software recall if the 921 has trouble with certain switches on the initial boot, maybe they are fixing the startup software.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

psb1013 said:


> When I spoke to VSSLL.com this past Friday, they told me that all 921's produced but not distributed and sold at this time were being recalled by DISH. (Most likely due to major software/hardware problems?). Can anyone back-up this claim and shed more light on what's really going on? I was hoping to get my 921 in time for the Super-Bowl but now that seems unlikely.....BUMMER! (well, at least I still have my 6000).


I was told the same thing. I got a call from the Atlanta office of Echosphere on Friday telling me that my 921 was here and my retailer would pick it up same day and install Saturday, then two hours later, I got another call saying that the QC folks had pulled the 921s to resolve a problem. No ETA on when they would be released.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, that would explain what happened to me then. I got a call from my rep in Atlanta on Friday saying they had a 921 for me. Before she hung up she stated that she did NOT have a 921 for me. Ten minutes later she called me back to say she had a 921 for me. I informed my first customer in line that I would have his Tuesday or Wed of this week. About another 10 minutes later my rep called back and said they have none and that I will not be receiving any and they can't guess as to when I will receive any. They are REALLY messing this up.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

You're Gonna Love this!
I just got off the phone with a guy named David at E* tech support. I called to findout about this "Recall" and how/if it would affect those of us that already own a 921. I told him that I had read about the recall here, his response was "You can't believe anything you hear from web people." I was a little surprised to hear this, since I consider myself a "Web People." He then put me on hold for about 30-45 seconds while he checked on any recalls, after he came back on the line he told me "There's no recall, it's all B.S." I then asked about a release date for the L1.44 software and was told that it wasn't on his schedule therefore it would be 2-3 weeks.

So I figure that this guy may not be up to sped on the 921 and I ask to be connected to Advanced Tech Support, he replies that he is in Advanced Tech Support. I thanked him for his time and hung up. :nono2:


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

I talked with a guy in advanced tech who seemed pretty sharp, he knew all of the issues with ther 921 (except "Mouse cursor" and was honestly intriqued). We chated for over 45 minutes this weekend, when asked about new softare for 921, he told me that even the advance techs never knew the release date until 2-3 days before release.

Dave


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921s are NOT being recalled, regardless of what VSSLL is claiming. I received word this morning from Dave Kummer about this.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark,

Do you know if 921 distribution is being delayed? If there is a delay what is the reason?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Supply is low. Production is already into overtime, but there's another ramp up planned for this week.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Everybody is just passing a bunch of misinformation. There has been no recall of the 921. They are just in incredibly short supply. We have had several on backorder for weeks now. Last week, a "few" arrived to the Chicago Echosphere distribution center and all were gone within three hours according to our rep.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921s are NOT being recalled, regardless of what VSSLL is claiming. I received word this morning from Dave Kummer this morning about this.


Mark,

I can provide you with the name of the Echosphere guy in Atlanta who called me with a unit, then called me back to tell me that quality control had stopped any of the 30+ units they received from going out. While it may not constitute a recall, I would say it certainly constitutes a distribution freeze.

If you want or care about more details, send me an email or a private message.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Since I have a 921 I can guess why they would stop selling them. If you don't have 100% signal from OTA the unit is almost worthless. I installed a new Terk TV55 antenna with about 30' of new wire and it works better. My orignall antenna was a 107" Channel Master but its location would only yield about 65-70 on the cbs channel. Now I get about 102.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

A_Noland said:


> Since I have a 921 I can guess why they would stop selling them. If you don't have 100% signal from OTA the unit is almost worthless.


So, you are saying that not having 100% signal from OTA causes the unit to stop displaying all Dish content, disables pausing/recording SD and HD content from Dish, breaks all timers, and makes the guide be empty??

Interesting. 

- John...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

srrobinson2 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I can provide you with the name of the Echosphere guy in Atlanta who called me with a unit, then called me back to tell me that quality control had stopped any of the 30+ units they received from going out. While it may not constitute a recall, I would say it certainly constitutes a distribution freeze.
> 
> If you want or care about more details, send me an email or a private message.


You've got a PM. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

My 921 has spontaneously rebooted twice in two weeks. Once while changing channel and another time when deleting a recorded show. Has anybody else seen this ? Could this be the 'showstopper' that would prompt a freeze of shipmeets ?

I would expect a recall only if there were a hardware issue or another serious software issue which is not indicated based upon all known bug reports.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spontaneous reboots wouldn't cause a halt.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

No, there isn't a nationwide freeze on the 921's. I was able to get one more yesterday that came in today. I also should have another shipping out from the warehouse today. The supply is just very limited. As of last night, Echo's online inventory was only showing about 9 in stock in all of the warehouses in the US, combined! Only two warehouses had any at all.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

My 921 is working fine except for the OTA recording and receiving weak OTA channels, which I am staying away from until I get the new SW release. My recording of satellite programs is working great.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mainstreet said:


> No, there isn't a nationwide freeze on the 921's. I was able to get one more yesterday that came in today. I also should have another shipping out from the warehouse today. The supply is just very limited. As of last night, Echo's online inventory was only showing about 9 in stock in all of the warehouses in the US, combined! Only two warehouses had any at all.


The perhaps I am just being lied to...


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> The perhaps I am just being lied to...


I just got a call from the dealer I ordered my 921 from Friday. He had told me 2 weeks lead time. Well, that was just cut to 4 days - it's in. Will pick up this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

srrobinson2 said:


> The perhaps I am just being lied to...


Who knows? Maybe some specific units that were sent to Atlanta were taken back. I do know that Atlanta wasn't showing to have any in stock as of last night. I just know that it hasn't been the case here.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Could it be that the 921 shipment in Atlanta was diverted to another location?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's what happened (supposedly) with over half of the first batch to hit Atlanta. I lost my 921's to a reship to another location.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

srrobinson2 - this morning I sent your PM to me along to DishHQ here to find out what's going on. Haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> So, you are saying that not having 100% signal from OTA causes the unit to stop displaying all Dish content, disables pausing/recording SD and HD content from Dish, breaks all timers, and makes the guide be empty??
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> - John...


It isn't quite that bad, but close.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> My 921 has spontaneously rebooted twice in two weeks. Once while changing channel and another time when deleting a recorded show. Has anybody else seen this ? Could this be the 'showstopper' that would prompt a freeze of shipmeets ?
> 
> I would expect a recall only if there were a hardware issue or another serious software issue which is not indicated based upon all known bug reports.


Had the same problem with mine twice on Saturday and reported it to advanced technical support. Appeared to do it a third time and locked up and I had to manually reboot.


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

My local dealer left a message on my answering machine at 4 p.m. EDST- his shipment of 921s came in today. He ordered his units on 1/9/04. I'd have to say there is no recall around here - I'm 100 miles north of NYC. Now I'm worried that the price will drop to match the $799 (?) for the Direct/Tivo unit after I pay the $999. I'm getting a second dish installed on Saturday so I can get NYC's Hi-DEf CBS at 61.5. I asked if I'd be getting a new switch that might work with both a 921 and my other unit. She told me to hold on for a few weeks & order the 921 through Dish & not my local retailer. There's going to be a price drop that will include installation that involves a new switch that will connect both my "new" 921 and old 501. Don't know if I can trust this advice - but competition with DirectTV may prove this to be true.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> srrobinson2 - this morning I sent your PM to me along to DishHQ here to find out what's going on. Haven't heard anything back.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My 921 is still working OK, but I don't have an OTA antenna hooked up yet and am only uing the HD channels beamed via satellite.

A couple of spontaneous reboots, usually when a timer is firing and I am trying to FF/REV at the same time.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

My local dealer told me saturday that it would take 2 weeks to get one in, straight from Colorado. Waffleing between 921 and a x-1


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, please post that bug in the 921 forum!


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

So, can anybody yet confirm or deny a 'freeze' in distribution?

Have any retailers or customers received a 921 that left a distribution facility since last Friday?

Impatiently waiting for my 921


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DishStore.NET today received 3 more today.

Also got some on Monday.

So no freeze that I can see.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

My 3 area dealers have not got any in the last week.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They are being released. One of my two is on the way as of today, this is out of the Atlanta office, the one most messed up from the sound of things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

AWESOME........my 921 is finally on it's way from VSSLL.com!


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> They are being released. One of my two is on the way as of today, this is out of the Atlanta office, the one most messed up from the sound of things.


So the Atlanta Area Sales Manager who absolutely promised me the very next one that Atlanta could release is just blowing smoke?

This is not surprising--just very disappointing.


----------



## satdish (Dec 30, 2003)

guys i ordered two on monday, and they charged my credit card and will be delivered today via ups. richard


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Has anyone heard from Dish Depot this week? You would think since we ordered nearly a year ago we would have been first.I don't blame Mark, I'm sure he is doing all he can.(Put some preassure on them Mark)


----------

